# Cartrophen & Adequan



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I started researching Cartrophen, finally, and it looks really promising. If anyone here has used it, it would be great to get feedback.

First, for clarity, carprofen (Rimadyl) is not Cartrophen. 

The anecdotal ecidence I saw about Cartrophen was extremely positive, but I stress that it was anecdotal. 

Some authoritative comments:

QUOTE: Cartrophen is a drug used to stimulate the synovial membranes to produce more joint fluid thereby protecting or cushioning joints. In selected cases cartrophen can be extremely effective in eliminating pain. END
from 
http://www.thepetprofessor.com/articles/article.aspx?id=210



QUOTE: Cartrophen Vet had a low incidence of side effects that were mild and transitory. END 
from a study in 2003 in the UK at 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=12779171&dopt=Abstract

And a typical anecdote:

QUOTE: The RECOMMENDED dosage for arthritic dogs is,  initially, 1 shot every week for 4 weeks then 1 shot every 4 weeks thereafter  for the dog's life. Biopharm say that the effects of Cartrophen MAY last,  depending on the dog, for up to 3 months .... I have had my Chow on Cartrophen for almost 3 years and she has gone from a whimpering mess with pronounced arthritic wear noticeable in a finger probe examination and also by X-ray to a happy dog running about and playing with my other Chow and her arthritis reduced to the point where you cannot notice it by finger probe.
from 
http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/drimdyl.html


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have not used it and Cyra is still not really symptomatic but I gather this can prevent the development of further arthritic changes - found some more articles. This looks VERY interesting:

It appears that Elmiron an oral dosage of the same stuff is cleared for human use in the US, but I don't see where the injectable is for arthritis, even though it has been used elsewhere for years??

Some other links. How did you find out about this?

Vendor? Site
http://www.cartrophen.com/htm/art_mast.htm

Possible issue with clotting disorders? Other application (intersitial cystitis as Elmiron brand)
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=1830

Possible issue if dog has undiagnosed cancer - AUSTRALIA
http://www.kvh.com.au/Cartrophen Vet.html


Found an old letter to the FDA 1999 saying it was not approved THEN for use in the US and a search of the FDA website did not find any approvals
http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/99n0386/ec00002.rtf 

I could not find hardly anything on the FDA website and even searched for Pentosan Polysulphate Sodium and only found it under the above mentioned oral dosage for IC approved in 1996.

So is this even available in the states?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I too read those links you read, but I didn't realize it might still not be approved here. I know it's available in Canada, England, and Australia, and, like you, I saw that it was up for approval here in 2000. I assumed that it was approved.  

So........ has anyone here been able to use this? Or does anyone know if it is indeed available here?

I will ask when I go to the vet tomorrow for claw-clipping, too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A vet covering for my vet just told me on the phone that as far as he knows, it has not yet been approved here.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Per the chemical makeup of Cartrophen, it is a g.a.g.s. (Glycosaminoglycans) like Adequan...... full circle.

I'm not certain yet whether the differences are significant, but they are both injectible relatives of glucosamine.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

My Zorba was on Legend & Adequan (sp?) for the last 4 years of his life. I am sure he would not have been comfortable & would have had to have been put down without them.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is the another link
http://www.arthritis.au.com/htm/vet_01.htm


----------

